# 1964 Varsity kickstand



## Sven (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a question regarding the angle of the kickstand on my 1964 ; 23 inch Varsity.
It came like this when I got it. I changed the cam thinking it was worn. But it still goes back  this angle.  
is this the normal angle for the 60s Varsity?




This is the angle on my 72 ; 24 inch Varsity


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 3, 2019)

I don't know if this is it, but on a traveler I was working on I took out the cam and on the way back in I didn't have it rotated / seated correctly and the kickstand was doing funky things like that. The kickstand went in and locked with the pin, but it didn't have the correct angle and didn't sit close under the stays like it should. Might take a look at that. Someone before you could have put it back in wrong.

I just took the cam back out, rotated it to the correct position and it worked correctly.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2019)

Schwinn did change the cam and sprag later down the road and both have to be mated, new and old won't mix. Here's a shot of one of my 64's and my 61 Conti. They do look like it's kicked forward like yours but hard to tell if yours is further forward. Sorry, I don't have a close picture of the stand on any of my lightweights. 

If I look directly down at the stand it looks like the end of the stand is 2.5" forward from the opening in the stand tube. Your's looks a little bit further.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 3, 2019)

I just looked at my '59 traveler and the angle looks just like your '64 varsity. Maybe your '72 is not working correctly


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok I just checked my '71 suburban and it is in the direction of your '72. My '59 looks like your '64 and my '71 looks like your '72. I think like GT said, they switched stuff up at some point.


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 4, 2019)

Here are a couple of pictures of my 1964 Varsity.  I think the kickstand looks like yours.  Roger


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2019)

Bought this //350\\ kickstand, cam and pin off eBay. My thinking was a longer kickstand would be the solution. 



Installed the the kickstand and the cam it came with. Well, I didn't think that all the way through. One of those " sh#t!!" moments. 



 Leaving the cam in place, I installed the kickstand ( dont know if it is part #57-058 )the bike came with......and what do you know....an erect Varsity.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's a kickstand list.


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a kickstand list.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081941



Thanks...this will be helpful in the future. I got part# 57-058  from this


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 27, 2019)

The kickstand cam, sprag (length) and angle changed in 1971, the OP's kickstands appear correct:


----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2019)

Metacortex said:


> The kickstand cam, sprag (length) and angle changed in 1971, the OP's kickstands appear correct:
> 
> View attachment 1086284



Very interesting, thanks.


----------

